# Aviphilia - Interesting New Online Pigeon "Magazine"



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.aviphilia.com/index.php?id=7&L=1

Aviphilia apparently started in October. Click on the archive link and then the October 2006 link to read the first articles .. the November issue contains a second part for some articles that started in October. Great pictures and interesting information.

Terry


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Thanks, Terry! Aviphilia is wonderful! I'll have to add it to my favourites at home... I get in enough trouble at the office for Pigeon-Talk-ing, they'll kill me if I get hooked on another pigeon site!
Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

stephie said:


> Thanks, Terry! Aviphilia is wonderful! I'll have to add it to my favourites at home... I get in enough trouble at the office for Pigeon-Talk-ing, they'll kill me if I get hooked on another pigeon site!
> Thanks again for sharing!


Well, Stephie - welcome to PIGEON ADDICTION CENTER!

You, too, will soon become a MATRIARCH (500 posts)!  

AND, if you are TRULY a "talker," you will easily make like Pidgey - over 4,000 posts... or more, like Terry and Treesa, for example!

Of course, I'm on "permanent vacation" and no longer have to worry about WORK interfering with my PT postings!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Aviphilia* looks very promising as THE magazine for pigeon lovers/fanciers!

Could be a special godsend to those who are interested in other breeds and their histories!

I wish them well!!

Wonder if they will tap into the wealth of information available through OUR members?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Very cool! Thanks , Terry!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

Thanks for giving me another "favorite places" to visit on the web.


----------



## elly (Jan 4, 2007)

Well, for those of you who are interested in pigeons AND poultry, you should try this one! www.aviculture-europe.nl 
100 pages full color, and comes in English, Dutch and German language. All about the fancy in Europe and with world wide contributions.
Be quick; the December issue (all twelve articles) is free to read untill the end of the month January. 
I should like very much to hear your opinion on this magazine.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

elly said:


> Well, for those of you who are interested in pigeons AND poultry, you should try this one! www.aviculture-europe.nl
> 100 pages full color, and comes in English, Dutch and German language. All about the fancy in Europe and with world wide contributions.
> Be quick; the December issue (all twelve articles) is free to read untill the end of the month January.
> I should like very much to hear your opinion on this magazine.


That's a great on-line magazine too .. lovely photos! Thanks for sharing the link!

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I will say this. The pictures are excellent. It looks like it's a good magazine on pigeons.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Oh great... like I have more time to get lost!!! but hey, thanks! This looks like a great site to view and read... just can't get enough ya know...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Really interesting. I still don't like whistles attached to them but I imagine it makes a beautiful sound. The gene article was good. He explained it so even I could understand most of it.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Purebred Pigeon*

There has been a all in color magazine"THE PUREBRED PIGEON' www.purebredpigeon.com this magazine is made in the good old USA. I will stick with it and keep our US dollars here at home. GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

george simon said:


> There has been a all in color magazine"THE PUREBRED PIGEON' www.purebredpigeon.com this magazine is made in the good old USA. I will stick with it and keep our US dollars here at home. GEORGE


That's also a very fine magazine, George. Thank you for posting and providing the URL.

Terry


----------



## elly (Jan 4, 2007)

george simon said:


> There has been a all in color magazine"THE PUREBRED PIGEON' www.purebredpigeon.com this magazine is made in the good old USA. I will stick with it and keep our US dollars here at home. GEORGE


But www.aviculture-europe.nl is a DIGITAL magazin and compared to 'paper' mags it costs only a 'snip'......US$15 for a whole year and access to the complete archives. It's already ín the air' since October 2005.


----------



## elly (Jan 4, 2007)

For those of you who are interested in the digital magazine Aviculture Europe (about fancy pigeons AND poultry): From now there is a Free Sample Issue of the magazine free to download at website www.aviculture-europe.nl 
See red button at the left. (If needed, scroll down! )
Enjoy reading!


----------

